# Need help figuring out what I have.



## whiskeydreamer (Jul 27, 2020)

Hello everyone. I have a large collection of trains and setup and have no clue what I have or what any of it is worth. I’m hoping that some of you here would be willing to help me out.

the goal here is to sell the entire lot but I don’t even know where to start to find out what I have and if any of it is even worth selling.

Quick history is that these were my grandfathers and collected between 1930-1950s. They’ve been in storage for at least 30 years.
Thanks for any help you can offer.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I can speak only about the Gilbert American Flyer items visible in the pictures. I would estimate the total value of all the Gilbert items to be $300 to $350. The most valuable item is the 372 UP diesel, next is the 740 handcar, then the ART reefer. None of the Gilbert items are rare variations or hard to find items. Sorry, I missed the water tank and the tower, either an aircraft beacon or floodlight tower. Add another $50 to the above.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Unfortunately, the value of just about any older model railroad stuff is in sentimentality or nostalgia, not in money. I didn't spend a lot of time studying the pictures, but it looks like you have a mixture of scales there. It's not worthless, but you don't have a windfall there either.

On the HO side, structure models and non-powered rolling stock would go for a couple of bucks each, working locomotives maybe $25 to $50 each. You could sell it all, piece by piece or in small lots, on eBay or similar and maximize your amount, but that's a lot of work. Or you could have a consignment or auction house sell it for you, but you won't get top dollar after they take their cut. If you have a good sized train show or swap meet near you (that's still being held in the Covid 19 pandemic), you could rent a table and unload a lot of it that way.


----------



## whiskeydreamer (Jul 27, 2020)

AmFlyer said:


> I can speak only about the Gilbert American Flyer items visible in the pictures. I would estimate the total value of all the Gilbert items to be $300 to $350. The most valuable item is the 372 UP diesel, next is the 740 handcar, then the ART reefer. None of the Gilbert items are rare variations or hard to find items. Sorry, I missed the water tank and the tower, either an aircraft beacon or floodlight tower. Add another $50 to the above.


Thank you so much! This definitely very helpful and I’m going to bundle all of those there so I can keep things straight.


----------



## whiskeydreamer (Jul 27, 2020)

CTValleyRR said:


> Unfortunately, the value of just about any older model railroad stuff is in sentimentality or nostalgia, not in money. I didn't spend a lot of time studying the pictures, but it looks like you have a mixture of scales there. It's not worthless, but you don't have a windfall there either.
> 
> On the HO side, structure models and non-powered rolling stock would go for a couple of bucks each, working locomotives maybe $25 to $50 each. You could sell it all, piece by piece or in small lots, on eBay or similar and maximize your amount, but that's a lot of work. Or you could have a consignment or auction house sell it for you, but you won't get top dollar after they take their cut. If you have a good sized train show or swap meet near you (that's still being held in the Covid 19 pandemic), you could rent a table and unload a lot of it that way.


I didn’t even think of a swap meet type place. We have a very large market that’s not too far away where you can buy a table. I’ll be looking into that.
I didn’t expect these to be worth some awesome number. I just don’t want someone offering me $100 and saying it’s not worth a lot.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

For example, a dealer or auctioneer would likely offer you $150 tops for all the Gilbert items.


----------



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

Please if you put them on ebay could you put a link here for them?? Also I see a lot of boxes for the roiling stock and stuff Keep them as good as you can and when you take pics for them always include them in the pics. It seems to sell the old stuff better .


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Here is a list of all the Gilbert items visible in the pictures.

(2) 702 Box of Curve track (OB)
(2) 700 Box of straight track (OB) (I am assuming the red box on top is a 700)
704 manual uncoupler (OE)
4B Transformer (Cannot see the number)
769 Aircraft Beacon, missing beacon
748 Overhead Footbridge, silver version
596 Operating Water tank
300AC Atlantic, wire handrails
372 UP GP7, Blt by Gilbert version
740 Handcar (OB)
715 Unloading car, missing load
916 D&H Gondola w/load
806 AFL caboose
641 AF Gondola, red version
988 ART Reefer
639 AF Boxcar, yellow version (OB)
911 C&O Gondola W/pipe load
638 Caboose
805 PRR Gondola
913 GN Boxcar
651 NH Baggage, green
803 Santa Fe Boxcar
640 AF Hopper, gray (OB)
925 Gulf Tank car (OB)


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

I'd be interested in some HO items.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog (Jan 14, 2016)

The Plasticville buildings could be worth something. There are people out there that collect them.

You have some interesting figures and vehicles. Some could be worth several dollars each, or more, depending on the manufacturer.

You would probably do best by selling on eBay or a local model train swap meet.

I might be interested in a few of the figures that measure 1.75" to 2" tall.


----------



## Tyimbo (Sep 14, 2018)

If your looking to sell it all as a lot reach out to Scott Griggs at Trainz.com. They buy collection and do the selling for you. It takes the guess work out of trying to sell them piecemeal. Also I believe some of those figures are early Dinky toys they look Tobe in good shape. Your Grandfather had a nice little collection.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Tyimbo said:


> If your looking to sell it all as a lot reach out to Scott Griggs at Trainz.com. They buy collection and do the selling for you. It takes the guess work out of trying to sell them piecemeal. Also I believe some of those figures are early Dinky toys they look Tobe in good shape. Your Grandfather had a nice little collection.
> [/QU


Yes, they sure will help you get rid of them.
And you will get pennies for the dollar.
They buy and do the collecting of $$$$$ for THEM.
But it is sure easier for you, but you won't get anything near what they are worth.


----------



## Eilif (Nov 6, 2017)

I realize you want to be rid of everything at once. In that situation, someone will likely offer you a few hundred bucks for it all. Your best bet for top dollar is to sell everything piecemeal on Ebay. You'll make ALOT more that way.

If those Plasticville buildings are complete and unbroken, the fact that they have the boxes could bring the value up considerably for some of them. I'm no expert, but you appear to have some of the larger and more interesting buildings that are no longer in production. 

The painted metal figures will likely also have value to the right buyer. But again, to get best value and get it in front of the right buyer you'll have to sell individually on ebay.

All this to say, you can probably get a middleman to give you $150-300 or so or you can sell it yourself and clear 500 and up (possibly very up). Before you make any decisions I recommend plugging some of the biggest/best/easiest-identifiable pieces into Ebay clicking the "Sold Items" box. That will give you some idea of the going rates for things.

Lastly, if the transformers work, it would be a good idea to hook things up and find out which locomotives, switches and accessories still work.


----------

